# Will Intel DP55WB support ASUS/ZOTAC GTX 650 Ti AMP edition......?



## ravibabu435 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

My PC Config is 
processor:i5-750 2.66GHz
Motherboard: *Intel DP55WB*
SMPS: Cooler-Master 460W
current graphic card: ATI 4670HD

Planning to Upgrade graphic card to 650Ti.
If it supports my mother well and good....else please just a good Mid-rang graphic card for gaming.

Thanks.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

Rather buy HD 7770 over GTX 650 Ti.

HD 7770 costs slightly less and performs better.

As far as the support question is concerned, it is answered here: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html* Read it fully.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 13, 2012)

No intentions of starting a war, but ico - your post seems to confuse me after reading vickys argument on the same topic 



*imageshack.us/a/img600/9016/captureksq.png


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2012)

it's like this :

GTX 650 Ti > HD7770 > GTX 650


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya, I think ico confused normal GT 650, which is just a overclocked GT 640 with the Ti version. 650 Ti offers comparable performance of GTX 560 ti in most cases.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

k yes. got confused with the non-Ti for a while. Dunno why they don't give a simple GTX 655 naming convention.

Get it if it is around 10K.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2012)

well the cheapest 650 Ti is from Forsa ( brand is ok but can't comment on after sales service ) which is 10.3k available at FK and Zotac one costs ~11k but one can get a GTX 560 Ti 1GB at 11.5k.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Dec 15, 2012)

where this gtx 560ti is available for 11.5k


----------



## Myth (Dec 16, 2012)

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 560 TI 1GB DDR5


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 16, 2012)

560 Ti is a Power hog. At load, your psu is sure not going to be enough.
650 Ti is far more power efficient but trails by ~10 %  performance-wise.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2012)

^^ very good point - so Op better stick with GTX 650 Ti.


----------

